# Bringing a legend to bob sykes



## 850lover (Oct 28, 2008)

Headed to sykes looking to catch some monsters. If they bite good may have another on bridge fish fry:thumbsup:. I broke my seahawk reel while fighting with what I think was a redfish. So just to be sure I have the power I need to bring in the beasts Im bringing a legend among reels out of retirement.
My Classic Penn........... Need I say more?


----------



## Coin_Guy (Apr 1, 2013)

yeah that fish that broke your reel might have been a huge cobia.


----------



## 850lover (Oct 28, 2008)

Coin_Guy said:


> yeah that fish that broke your reel might have been a huge cobia.


Im ready for him now. This penn takes no prisoners just catches dinner.:thumbsup:


----------



## Coin_Guy (Apr 1, 2013)

haha nice. I wasn't prepared yesterday. I left my big rod at home and brought two medium rods. I'm also ready for him I spooled braid back on the reel.


----------



## 850lover (Oct 28, 2008)

Sweet. Sounds like you are loading up to take him and his family.


----------



## 850lover (Oct 28, 2008)

Just caught an undersized red and threw him back to get bigger


----------



## jmiller2502 (May 31, 2013)

I always carry about 4 different sized rods with me


----------



## 850lover (Oct 28, 2008)

its still has that old power. brought in a big ray on that line thats on the penn which has to be nearly 30 years old


----------



## jmiller2502 (May 31, 2013)

I know what you mean man i take one pole that was my grandfathers its older then i am but it still works great


----------

